# Gold yield on memory edge fingers.



## NobleMetalsRecovery (May 18, 2009)

I recently cut the fingers off of 7 pounds of memory. The yield was about 8/10 of a gram or a little over 1/10 gram of gold per pound of memory.

Does anyone have any comparable results?


----------



## jimdoc (May 18, 2009)

How much did the trimmed fingers weigh? I have never got the weight of the whole memory sticks before processing. I think it was close to 3 grams of gold per lb of the trimmed fingers.
Jim


----------



## lazersteve (May 18, 2009)

Steve,

Here's a thread you can read:

Memory Finger Yields

A lot of the yield depends on the type of memory plus the trimming and recovery techniques.

Steve


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Steve, you've pointed me to that info before. It's very complete.

Jim, I weighted the trimmed fingers (all wet) and the weight was about 7 1/2 ounces, probably more like 7 ounces dry.

So I can say about 7 ounces of trimmed memory fingers yielded about 9 grams of gold.

Here's what I still wonder about. I have a buyer for the memory with the gold fingers removed. I can get over $3.00 a pound for them. What is left in them that has so much value? I only get $2.00 a pound for circuit boards from the same buyer.


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (May 19, 2009)

Summary:

7 pounds of memory equaled about 7 ounces of trimmed edges with yielded about 9 grams of gold.


----------



## teabone (May 19, 2009)

Steve are you sure of your figures.
The yields for gold fingers usually average around two to three grams per pound. If you recovered nine grams from just seven ounces of gold fingers that is some very thick plated gold.
What kind of memory is it ?


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for catching my error.

The yield was 9/10 of a gram.

At least I now know someone is paying attention.

Steve


----------



## solar_plasma (Feb 3, 2014)

Today I got 0,2g of foils from 12 pieces PC2 RAMs.


----------

